# Deteccion de señales de RF



## cce (Ago 27, 2010)

Antes que nada, les agradezco el espacio cedido para evacuar las dudas.

Tengo una duda respecto a la emisión de señales RF. 

Estaba testeando señales de RF y me encontre con una interferencia cerca del calefon, cuando acerco el detector y con la antena toco la llave de gas natural, el detector se dispara casi al máximo.

Es posible que el sistema de cañeria de gas tenga interferencia o que haya algun emisor de RF o similar?

Bueno, cualquier ayudita me vendria al pelo. 

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.-


----------



## fredd2 (Ago 29, 2010)

Probalemente si tenes cañerias de plomo (las serpentinas de los calefones son de cobre o hidro) tengas algun efecto "galena", hace unos dias justamente leia en una lista de correos algo parecido que en un equipo de HF donde se le metia una AM comercial, y resulto ser que el oxido que se formo en la jabalina hacia de galena, y el cable hasta el aparato hacia de antena, lo que me llamo la atencion como se metian las ondas por la tierra del equipo cosa que nunca pudo explicarme.
Saludos


----------



## cce (Ago 30, 2010)

No tengo mucha idea del tema, yo en principio lo tome como interferencia tambien. Estaba buscando algun microfono espia que pudiese haber y me encontre con eso. Despues lo probe en casa y no tuve el mismo efecto.

Bueno voy a seguir investigando el tema. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me es muy util para seguir investigando el tema.

Saludos.-


----------



## asterión (Sep 2, 2010)

cce, el detector es casero? tienes el circuito para echarle una mirada?


----------



## cce (Sep 2, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> cce, el detector es casero? tienes el circuito para echarle una mirada?



No, lo compre, pero es uno portable. Lo manipulas con la mano, parece una radio de mano con antena y todo.. Solo apretas un boton y elegis la frecuencia de rastreo.

Lo estuve probando y anda. Por ejemplo, cuando me llega un mensaje al cel, se ve en el visor como parpadea, tambien cuando alguien esta hablando con el cel. a 3 o 5 mts de distancia, dependiendo de la potencia del cel obvio.

Otra que probe es en el control de encendido/velocidades de los ventiladores de techo, en uno cada vez que habia un ruido medio fuerte el detector mostraba que se emitia una señal. Pero nose por que?..lo probe en otro ventilador de techo y no daba nada.

Alguna idea?

Saludos.-


----------



## asterión (Sep 2, 2010)

Me gustaria ver el circuito del detector, lo has abierto?


----------



## cce (Sep 3, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Me gustaria ver el circuito del detector, lo has abierto?



No lo he abierto porque es nuevo, solo  para cambiarle la bateria.

Pero tiene integrados que son chinos y no creo que se encuentren en el mercado. Aun asi, si lo llego a desarmar te paso el circuito.

Saludos.-


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 3, 2010)

No son esos que venden por dealextrem? que son para detectar camaras ocultas y ese tipo de cosas?, si son de esos no te confies mucho, son mas bien para tener un parametro, pero lejos de ser exactos.
Saludos


----------



## cce (Sep 3, 2010)

fredd2 dijo:


> No son esos que venden por dealextrem? que son para detectar camaras ocultas y ese tipo de cosas?, si son de esos no te confies mucho, son mas bien para tener un parametro, pero lejos de ser exactos.
> Saludos



Mira lo que dice el equipo es:  GOOIT FREQUENCY CONUTER Gy560 50Mhz - 2.4 GhZ.  Gooit Electronics Co. Ltd.

Se que es solo para detectar posible emision de señales en ese rango, con lo cual a mi me basta. Porque como vos decis, justamente lo quiero para detecatar camaras, microfonos, etc..

Alguna sugerencia al respecto?

Saludos.-


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Para eso anda barbaro, te buchonea cualquier cosa, si no precisas saber la frecuencia exacta si no mas bien detectar señales de cualquier tipo va sobrado yo herede uno chino t*A*mb*IÉN*, que esta lejos de ser preciso es bastante funcional y yo le tome el tiempo aajaja.
Un saludo


----------



## cce (Sep 3, 2010)

fredd2 dijo:


> Para eso anda barbaro, te buchonea cualquier cosa, si no precisas saber la frecuencia exacta si no mas bien detectar señales de cualquier tipo va sobrado yo herede uno chino tmb, que esta lejos de ser preciso es bastante funcional y yo le tome el tiempo aajaja.
> Un saludo



y como funcionan exactamente, es decir, como me doy cuenta...por ejemplo, eso que conte del control de velocidades del ventilador de techo..emite una señal, poca señal pero emite una al fin...

Y la de la cañeria de gas natural?..probe en dos casas, en una se dispara al maximo, en otra no detecta nada.

La idea es solo detecatar algun tipo de señal oculta.

Saludos.-


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mira el que tengo yo te dice en un display la frecuencia y se enciende un led, por ej. si lo arrimas a un celular cada tanto se enciende el led pero como es como "un pestaneo" (como si enviara un ping o algo asi) me dice cualquier verdura la frecuencia pero si se prende el led, con la wifi mas o menos se arrima a la frecuencia y el led se prende bien, pero lo tenes que acercar mas menos 30 cm o menos si no no detecta nada, no lo probe con otras cosas mas que trasmisores y esas cosas tipicas pero cada tanto se prende y se apaga el led anda saber que detecta, ya te digo por lo menos el que tengo yo es bien berreta justamente por eso me lo regalaron.
Tengo entendido que se usan en vigilancia y esas cosas cuando te revisan , como si fuese un detector de metales de esos que te lo arriman por el cuerpo.
Un abrazo


----------



## asterión (Sep 3, 2010)

cce, me imagino que debe ser algo complejo ese detector así que creo que no valdría la pena abrirlo, creí que si era sencillo se podría reproducir... has medido su precisión?


----------



## cce (Sep 4, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> cce, me imagino que debe ser algo complejo ese detector así que creo que no valdría la pena abrirlo, creí que si era sencillo se podría reproducir... has medido su precisión?



Puede ser..y estaria bueno poder reproducirlo asi le aumentariamos la sensibilidad de deteccion...
Voy a seguir jugando con el aparatito..sino ya se que regalarle a mi sobrino para navidad.

Muchisimas gracias por su apoyo. 

Un abrazo.-


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 4, 2010)

cce dijo:


> Antes que nada, les agradezco el espacio cedido para evacuar las dudas.
> 
> Tengo una duda respecto a la emisión de señales RF.
> 
> ...



Podes hacer una prueba, arrimar tu detector a un tambor de arranque que tenga llave de inmobilizador de motor para ver si detecta la actividad del transmisor de RF del RFID?


----------



## cce (Sep 4, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Podes hacer una prueba, arrimar tu detector a un tambor de arranque que tenga llave de inmobilizador de motor para ver si detecta la actividad del transmisor de RF del RFID?



Como detectar detecta...por ejemplo..el otro dia en un patio fui hacia donde habia unas chapas de zinc, esa que tienen canaletas (las comunes y corrientes para tenchos), al lado de esa chapa habia una antena de TV vieja fuera de servicio, me puse abajo de la chapa y el detector capto una señal y la muestra en el display. El equipo solo detecta emision de radiofrecuencia en el rango de 50Hz a 2 Ghz. En esta caso me mostro de 10 segmentos que tiene el display se encendio un segmento. Nose si me explico.

En fin, solo quiero sacarme la duda, de que por ejemplo, esa señal que detecte corresponde algun emisor oculto o alguna interferencia o algo por el estilo.

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.-


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lo probaste en un auto? necesito saber si te anda ya que necesito algo similar para esa aplicacion.
Edito: veo que es un frecuencimetro inalambrico en el display te tiene que mostrar la frecuencia que sintoniza/mide. Me parece que para la prueba del auto no entra en el rango...


----------



## cce (Sep 4, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Lo probaste en un auto? necesito saber si te anda ya que necesito algo similar para esa aplicacion.
> Edito: veo que es un frecuencimetro inalambrico en el display te tiene que mostrar la frecuencia que sintoniza/mide. Me parece que para la prueba del auto no entra en el rango...



En realidad mas que un frecuenciometro es un detector solamente..hace un barrido y si detecta te mustra una lineas. 
En un auto?..no tengo idea a lo que te referis..pero lo voy a probar y te cuento.

Saludos.-


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 4, 2010)

Su mismo nombre dice que es un frecuencimetro.. en la hoja dice que ademas mide potencia de recepcion(campo)
http://www.adapterstore.org/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86&products_id=2115

Lo que te decia del auto es que aquellos autos que tienen llave con chip con sistema de inmobilizador sobre el tambor hay una antena y es alli donde lee el chip a ver si corresponde la llave.

Me interesa saber si detecta esa actividad de RF cuando pones la llave, andaba buscando construir algo que detecte la actividad y si eso lo hace.. lo compro..


----------



## cce (Sep 6, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Su mismo nombre dice que es un frecuencimetro.. en la hoja dice que ademas mide potencia de recepcion(campo)
> http://www.adapterstore.org/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=86&products_id=2115
> 
> Lo que te decia del auto es que aquellos autos que tienen llave con chip con sistema de inmobilizador sobre el tambor hay una antena y es alli donde lee el chip a ver si corresponde la llave.
> ...



Ok. En la primera oportunidad que tengas de probarlo en un auto con ese sistema te aviso.

Saludos.-


----------



## spangler321 (Ene 29, 2012)

me suena hace tiempo haber visto en una revista de electronica un circuito integrado que con solo un par de condesnadores y resistencias devolvía una tensión en función de la intensidad de una señal de radiofrecuencia . Servia de esta manera para detectar la intensidad de una señal de radiofrecuencia.

pero ¿sabeis de algun circuito de este tipo? el que yo digo no llevaba antena ni nada, todo lo llevaba incorporado el integrado.

un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

usted lo que busca es esto,detecta rf ,
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/microo.htm
también ay otros esquemas 
http://www.google.com.ar/search?cli...tector+de+rf&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
la antena si quieres no se la pongas ,funciona igual ,al arrimar el circuito a una fuente de rf ,enciende el led

http://www.ea4nh.com/articulos/rfdetector/rfdetector.htm


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 29, 2012)

Saludos.
Acá les dejo el esquema de una sonda de RF que me hice hace algún tiempo.
La usaba para calibrar las etapas de FI de los transceptores que reparaba.
La construi dentro de un tubo de aluminio de un succionador de soldadura.
Quedo de esta forma mas o menos (No se rian porque esta en paint) 

El esquema es el clasico, usando un diodo rapido de silicio o de germanio de preferencia.

Adjunto también las formulas para su uso y unas tablas de conversión
que fueron tomadas y traducidas de un texto en portugues de un amigo radioaficionado.
Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## hackmanice (Ago 24, 2013)

Amigo
D@rkbytes

Me gustaria saber como era el procedimiento para calibrar las etapas de fi con este instrumento?

Gracias


----------



## lego707 (Ago 24, 2013)

A quien pueda interesar, hace algunos meses compré un GY561, por cuestiones de trabajo debo tomar muestras de rf (fm comercial) en módulos de 1, 10 y 20 watts, para saber con exactitud la frecuencia de un equipo debo conectar físicamente el frecuencímetro/watimetro al equipo a medir(conectores F).  También puedo medir la frecuencia (solo con la antena, sin conexión física)- de un handy- por ejemplo, si la señal es lo bastante fuerte o si estoy bien cerca de este, la muestra con EXACTITUD, y  oprimiendo el botón  hold, la sostengo para poderla anotar, de lo contrario, si el emisor está un poco lejos o la señal es débil, muestra cualquier número.  Después de cierto tiempo se le toma práctica y se usa como cualquier tester portátil, de 1 a 10 se le podría calificar con 7.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 24, 2013)

hackmanice dijo:


> Amigo
> D@rkbytes
> 
> Me gustaria saber como era el procedimiento para calibrar las etapas de fi con este instrumento?
> ...


Tienes que tener en manos un generador con salida ayustavel y que produza la frequencia de FI enpleada en tu equipo. Conectamos el generador  en la entrada de lo circuito amplificador de FI y con la sonda agregada a  un multitester conectada en la salida dese circuito ayustamos los transformadores de FI para maxima indicaciõn en lo multitester , listo.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 24, 2013)

hackmanice dijo:


> Amigo
> D@rkbytes
> 
> Me gustaria saber como era el procedimiento para calibrar las etapas de fi con este instrumento?
> ...


Precisamente así como lo describe el amigo daniel lopes.

Yo usaba esa punta de R.F para calibrar radios de banda civil.
Así que ajustaba la salida de un generador de R.F a 10.7MHz (1er FI) y a 455KHz (2a FI) con un frecuencímetro.
Necesitas tener el diagrama del equipo o saber en donde está la entrada y salida de las etapas.
Inyectas la señal y vas ajustando las bobinas tratando de obtener la mayor lectura en el voltímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## LocoFourier (Nov 19, 2015)

Buenas, mis disculpas por revivir el tema. 

Armé la sonda que propone D@rkbytes  para intentar detectar una señal de unos 433MHz y no logro detectar  nada. ¿Será que hice algo mal?,  ¿O no es para ese rango de frecuencias?

Estoy  queriendo verificar si un control remoto de alarma para auto emite o no  señal. Probé con dos controles, de los cuales uno tengo certeza que  funciona, y con  ninguno obtuve resultados.

Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2015)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Armé la sonda que propone D@rkbytes  para intentar detectar una señal de unos 433MHz y no logro detectar  nada. ¿Será que hice algo mal?,  ¿O no es para ese rango de frecuencias?


No es para ese rango de frecuencia.
Como máximo, el diodo de germanio (1N60) podrá rectificar unos 60 MHz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2015)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Buenas, mis disculpas por revivir el tema.
> 
> Armé la sonda que propone D@rkbytes  para intentar detectar una señal de unos 433MHz y no logro detectar  nada. ¿Será que hice algo mal?,  ¿O no es para ese rango de frecuencias?
> 
> ...



Para esa frecuencia deberías emplear un diodo *PIN* o un diodo *Schottky*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2015)

Hola a todos caro Don LocoFourier te recomendo buscar por diodos Schottky  tipo : 1N5711 o BAT85 , eso porque eses son prolijos a andar en UHF 
!Fuerte abrazoz y buena suerte en los desahollos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LocoFourier (Nov 24, 2015)

Gracias por sus respuestas D@rkbytes, @Fogonazo y Daniel Lopes_. _

Intentaré armar el mismo circuito pero con diodos schottky o PIN.

Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/d-rkbytes/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/fogonazo/


----------

